# Edwinsford Manor, Carmarthenshire, October 2010



## T4toria (Jan 9, 2012)

Information from: http://www.carmarthenshirefhs.info/edwinsford.htm

Edwinsford Estate which is on the banks of the River Cothi and below Moelfre Hill, in Llansawel Parish and situated between the villages of Llansawel and Talley.

The Bridge (right) over the Cothi was built by William Edwards in 1783.

The Manor house was probably built in the Elizabethan period 16th Century, It was extended during the 17th Century when the rest of the house was joined to the main building which was built around a central chimney stack.

Additions and changes were made in the 19th Century, including a large drawing room in 1842. When it was completed a grand ball was held. Other additions including a porch were added about this time.

during the 1940's and 1950's the building becam unihabitable and ruinous and is sadly in a rather bad state today. As you will see from the Photographs, it must have been a fine building during its time.

The original owner was Meurig Goch who claimed to be decended from Selyf King of Dyfed.

There were many generations, who became Williams' and the manor remained in the family until the death of the last Williams, Sir James Hamlyn Williams Williams-Drummond, Bart who died in 1970




Edwinsford Manor 15 by T4toria, on Flickr



Edwinsford Manor 1 by T4toria, on Flickr



Edwinsford 12 by T4toria, on Flickr



Edwinsford 20 by T4toria, on Flickr



Edwinsford Manor 6 by T4toria, on Flickr



Edwinsford 18 by T4toria, on Flickr



Edwinsford 9 by T4toria, on Flickr



Edwinsford 2 by T4toria, on Flickr



Edwinsford 3 by T4toria, on Flickr


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 10, 2012)

My life! Haven't you been abusy bee!!!


----------



## T4toria (Jan 10, 2012)

There is much uploading to be done, its taken me this long to sort out my filing :S


----------



## krela (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing the rest, I'm really liking your reports.


----------



## eggbox (Jan 10, 2012)

Great stuff, well done. With no sign of fire I wonder what happened to cause such massive physical damage; it almost looks like a bomb went off.


----------



## highcannons (Jan 10, 2012)

eggbox said:


> Great stuff, well done. With no sign of fire I wonder what happened to cause such massive physical damage; it almost looks like a bomb went off.



dreaded worms and rot will do that..................? Nice pictures and report thank you


----------



## The Archivist (Jan 10, 2012)

Went here in '06 but lost all my photos after a hard-drive meltdown. There used to be a mobile home on site and for a while there was some talk of rebuilding - I guess it came to nothing though. 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## T4toria (Jan 10, 2012)

The mobile home was still there, parked behind the manor house and appeared to have been recently occupied. From what I hear there is still discussion about rebulding but its in a sorry state at the moment and I have wondered what havoc the recent high winds may have wreacked upon the poor place.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 10, 2012)

What a fab find. Love this and the way it's disintegrating to show the various eras. Excellent photos.


----------

